# Wild Possum grapes.



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I remember as a kid , my parents and grandparents talking about making Possum Grape jelly .
I Cant recall if I ever had any .

I guess the reason I'm asking yall about these , is due to the extreme amount of rain , in my area this year, and these wild/possum grapes are in great abundance,

I mean huge clusters , and the wild vines are just loaded with them.
I know they ripen in Sep to Oct, and I guess you just gather them , squeeze out the juice and make jelly.

Anybody here picked and made jelly using these?



Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was a Kid, my Mom made Jelly from them all the time. My Wife and I also have used them for the same purpose. The only difference is that we didn't call them Possum Grapes, we called them Fox Grapes. My Mother also used the Leaves to make stuffed Grape Leaves. I don't know if you know this or not, but there is a little curly Q Tendril on the Vines that the Vine uses to attach itself to a Tree. Pick these off and eat them raw, they are really delicious and make a fine trail side nibble. One other thing: when you make Dill Pickles, add a wild Grape Leaf to the bottom of the Jar, the Tannin makes for a very crisp Pickle.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

camo2460 said:


> When I was a Kid, my Mom made Jelly from them all the time. My Wife and I also have used them for the same purpose. The only difference is that we didn't call them Possum Grapes, we called them Fox Grapes. My Mother also used the Leaves to make stuffed Grape Leaves. I don't know if you know this or not, but there is a little curly Q Tendril on the Vines that the Vine uses to attach itself to a Tree. Pick these off and eat them raw, they are really delicious and make a fine trail side nibble. One other thing: when you make Dill Pickles, add a wild Grape Leaf to the bottom of the Jar, the Tannin makes for a very crisp Pickle.


Now that's a bit of info I did not know.

I shall try that.

Jim


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

There are between 20 and 30 species of wild grapes native to the US. All the leaves in the “Vitas” genus (grape family) have a medicinal use. They are worn by new mothers, they relieve tenderness from breast feeding.

Sort of funny, I was teaching a medicinal plant class. A young lady who was very, very, pregnant attended. When I taught about the Vitas family uses, I held up a muscadine leaf (small) and a possum grape leaf (large).

I made the comment “they come in different sizes”. The young pregnant lady said “I need the big ones”… and she did, the class broke up laughing .

Possum grapes are usually harvested after the first frost. The frost makes them sweeter, usually too sour before that.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

When I was a kid my mom also made jelly from the possum grapes, Ive always thought about making them into wine.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> When I was a Kid, my Mom made Jelly from them all the time. My Wife and I also have used them for the same purpose. The only difference is that we didn't call them Possum Grapes, we called them Fox Grapes. My Mother also used the Leaves to make stuffed Grape Leaves. I don't know if you know this or not, but there is a little curly Q Tendril on the Vines that the Vine uses to attach itself to a Tree. Pick these off and eat them raw, they are really delicious and make a fine trail side nibble. One other thing: when you make Dill Pickles, add a wild Grape Leaf to the bottom of the Jar, the Tannin makes for a very crisp Pickle.


Every summer my grandpa made salt brine pickles in a 10 gallon crock and they always had grape leaves covering the top of the crock. He would mix up a brine that would float an egg then fill the crock with the mixture and cucumbers and cover the top with wild grape leaves. I can remember being a little kid and going in the cellar and pushing the grape leaves to the side and grabbing a pickle.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't remember ever making anything out of them but while out hunting or hiking I have eaten plenty of them. I ate them when I lived in MN and now I eat them down here. I was surprised how many are found down here by springs and creek beds.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

hiwall said:


> I don't remember ever making anything out of them but while out hunting or hiking I have eaten plenty of them. I ate them when I lived in MN and now I eat them down here. I was surprised how many are found down here by springs and creek beds.


I didn't know you could grow anything but cacti in the Valley!!!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I didn't know you could grow anything but cacti in the Valley!!!


Boo Hiss, We grow mighty fine cactus thank you ! :gaah:


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I grew up picking muscadines for jelly and still to this day every few years or so will go on the hunt for some. They just don't seem to be as abundant as they once were but they can still be found if you know where to look.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ive seen the possum grapes , around the farm almost every year, but holy mackerel , this year is unbelievable, they are very THICK and everywhere.

I have a long pole with a hook , to get them too.

I gotta put them into some good use this year.

I remember that someone I had heard say , pick em after first frost, thanks for the reminder.

I will be keeping my eyes on them,
Right now we are waist deep in Blackberries.



Jim


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Now that's a bit of info I did not know.
> 
> I shall try that.
> 
> Jim


Nor did I. Good info


----------

